# Is there a cat show near me



## davejames20

hi i live in northampton and i was wondering if there is a cat show in the northamptonshire area as i would like to show my cats can anyone give me any info please


----------



## Anna Shafto

Hi Dave,

What cat do you have that you want to show?

Anna


----------



## audrey1824

If you go to the GCCF website, you will find a list of GCCF shows, no doubt someone on here will tell you where the other registery shows are.

Friendly Felines Show Results.................The place other sites come to get their results! :: Index
Audrey Magical -Magical cats.


----------



## Angeli

There is a list of 2008-2009 GCCF cat shows here

Cat shows are open to anyone wanting to show a household pet cat. Showing a pedigree cat is an entirely different matter though, they will have to be registered.


----------



## Biawhiska

this is a link to tica shows Show Diary for TICA cat shows in the UK where you can get titles really easily!!! 

and also fb, Felis Britannica - UK FIFe Cat Shows and Pedigree Registrations


----------

